# Fly Lines with rear loop backing connection



## acrittenden (Jan 18, 2012)

I use a perfection loop when I use the back loop connection. Most of the time I simply cut the back loop off and connect the two with an Albright knot. I have had a couple fly line loops come apart on me, so the Albright is more secure in my personal experiences.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree, cut it off and Albright it, or make your own loop by nail knotting 2-3 sections of 17lb mono over your doubled line


for the backing, I double my line over then twist it together before tying, a tripple surgeon knot in it. Helps keep the backing from cutting into the flyline


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I use all gsp for backing now. I just tie a triple surgeons to form the loop in the gsp. Make it big enough to go over the reel or fly line box. I have never had a failure in a fly line loop although when they first came out I think there were some issues. The new welded loops like RIO uses in their fly lines aren't going to fail.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I would use a Bimini and any fly shop will tie one for you in a few seconds...

If that will not work... use a spider hitch.. (Google)
or the triple surgeon's knot.

I prefer to have a loop, so I can change fly lines easier.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Kirk,

If you show me around the Homosassa tarpon grounds and I'll tie a bimini on any rig you have and teach you how to tie it in 5 minutes...  In addition, I'll show you how to tie an Albright, Huffnagel, Slim Beauty, Perfection knots and any other fly fishing related knots you wish to tie...

I'll even bring my Gordon 16' up there...

Get a cheap spool of 15-20lb test, type "bimini twist" on youtube and start practicing. You'll be a pro in 30 minutes guaranteed!


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Bimini Twist


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I use a bimini twist on all my backing to fly line connections.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the information guys! 

Snook Daddy when the Tarpon show up I wouldn't have a problem letting you following me out there to look for them.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

i usually just tie a bimini and looptyloop. sometimes i will surgeon the bimini as well for an even stronger connection, prob overkill though.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Need to consider what your backing material is to start with. Lots of tests/theories now that say if you are using a gsp/braid backing that a bimini is not the best connection and a triple surgeon is at least as good.

And even more important: If you are using gsp/braid then using a bimini in it is really a waste of time. Even 50# braid tests over that so any decent knot is going to have a way higher breaking strenght than your leader or flyine.


----------

